# I Want To Kill Everybody In The World



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2011)

Let me start off by saying; no, i'm not a homicidal maniac. Secondly, i'm sure everyone who loves Uncharted should know what i'm talking about, and if you don't. What the hell is wrong with you!?

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/18/uncharted-3-multiplayer-modes-detailed/

Released a couple days ago, but i thought this was worthy of a topic.

I'm excited


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

I think we should keep this between us and the string of Psychotherapists who won't be able to help you.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Waaaaagh. Uncharted 3 Beta looks so good! I want it NAO! D:


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Waaaaagh. Uncharted 3 Beta looks so good! I want it NAO! D:


 
I know! It seems so far away ;__;


----------

